#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Gefässrheuma >

## Anonymisiert

Meine Freundin leidet seit einigen Jahren an Gefässrheuma. Einmal ist es besser, dann wieder schlechter. Seit einigen Wochen bekommt sie Cortison gegen die Schmerzen in den Fussgelenken. Sie möchte das Cortison absetzen, weil sie zunimmt und sich nicht gut fühlt.
Meine Frage: Gibt es eine Hilfe gegen die geschwollenen Fussgelenke, die einfach schmerzen beim Gehen.
Wenn möglich nicht noch eine Tablette. Vielen Dank für die Hilfen.

----------


## josie

Hallo!
Das ist natürlich schwierig, ohne Cortison.
Gegen die Schwellung kann sie sich mal Lymphdrainage verschreiben lassen, macht der Physiotherapeut. 
LG Josie

----------

